# I want to thank you all...



## rpt (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to thank all of you all. It has been *very* enlightening and enjoyable communicating on this forum. I have received more than I have given. Hopefully that equation will change - me giving more...

Thanks again.

Rustom


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 29, 2012)

rpt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you all. It has been *very* enlightening and enjoyable communicating on this forum. I have received more than I have given. Hopefully that equation will change - me giving more...
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 4, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


+2


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

What a refreshing post


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2013)

Ditto 8)


----------



## DrChemE (Jan 5, 2013)

very nice. We don't say "thank you" enough....


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 5, 2013)

+1


----------



## bycostello (Jan 5, 2013)

another +1


----------

